# PDF erzeugen aus Stringarray



## mch-online (31. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

zur Beurteilung von Projektverläufen habe ich eine Webseite bei der alle möglichen Daten zu den Projekten bewertet werden. Die Eingabedaten werde in einem Array gepeichert und Anschließend in einer Webseite ausgegeben. Die muss bsiher als PDF über den Pdf-Creator gespeichert werden.
Das ist alles etwas unständlich und daher möchte ich ein PDF-Dokument erzeugen, dass die übermittelten Daten einträgt. 

Kann mir jemand Literaturhinweise geben, wie ich sowas machen kann. 
ODER:
Gibt es dafür OpenSource-Code?
ODER:
Hat jemand eine Kurzanleitung, wie ich das machen kann. 

Bin zur Zeit leider etwas im Diplomstress und habe daher wenig Zeit mir alles mühsam allein zu erarbeiten. Deshalb wäre es nicht schlecht, wenn mir jemand geschwindt unter die Arme greifen kann und ein kleinen Anstoss geben kann? Thx MARTIN


----------



## Tiga551 (9. Jun 2006)

Hallo , da ich im Moment ein Projekt bearbeite in der auch massenweise
pdf's erstellt werden müssen, bin ich auf itext gestossen, das ist eine Library  mit der man pdf
dateien erzeugen kann. Weiteres findest du auf der folgenden Webseite:

http://www.lowagie.com/iText/


Viele Grüße
Tiga


----------

